# Mastercam X Mr2



## yassine-maroc (3 يوليو 2006)

[BIMG]http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/7907/mastercam2pw.jpg[/BIMG]


----------



## MDREAM (9 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك عالبرنامج الرائع

بس السؤال 

هل يعمل بدون وجود Hasp

اي هل يوجد له كراك

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## yassine-maroc (9 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, 
for this new version it work only with hasp,hasp is a crack, only learn instruction its easy.
if you have any probl with instruct i can explain


----------



## MDREAM (12 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك مره اخرى 

لكن هناك بعض الروابط لا تعمل

تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## yassine-maroc (12 يوليو 2006)

Salamo alikom i try it before everything was ok!!!!


----------



## cnc (17 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخوي على هذا البرنامج .
بس عندي سؤال ؟ لو ابغا ارسل برنامج الى مكينة cnc والمكينة غير موجودة في البرنامج كيف الحل.


----------



## yassine-maroc (17 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إعمل update للبرنامج ولا اشتري نسخة جديدة 
اسم المكنةإيه


----------



## proeng (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ yassine شكرا لك على مجهودك , وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo_slaim (1 نوفمبر 2006)

cnc قال:


> شكرا اخوي على هذا البرنامج .
> بس عندي سؤال ؟ لو ابغا ارسل برنامج الى مكينة cnc والمكينة غير موجودة في البرنامج كيف الحل.



اخي الكريم 

اعمل اخراج لمجموعه من الالات وقارن المخرجات مع برنامج ماكينتك الاصلي 

اقرب برنامج استخدمه مع بعض التعديل

وبالامكان تعديل البوست ليتماشى مع ماكينتك


----------



## maqsoud (7 يوليو 2009)

mon frer yassin je souhait qu'on va etre on contace a mon email c tres interessant repond moi s'il vous plais


----------

